
My Life as a Woman Project - mattbgates
https://mylifeasawomanproject.com
======
mattbgates
On May 5th, 2020 when the world was on lockdown, I began reaching out for some
COVID-19 stories to see how people were doing. What I once I began was the
vast amount of women I had access to around the world. Utilizing Fiverr,
Facebook Groups, and Instagram, the project quickly evolved from COVID-19
stories into an in-depth look at the lives and stories of women from around
the world. Over 200 countries, islands, and territories. 524 women. Just what
might women from every country on planet Earth have to say to the world? What
are their daily lives like and what advice might they have for the world?
Through online conversations and live interviews, my team and I collected
their stories until August 28th and have turned it into a book. These women
are the gamechangers, the rebels, the ones who could no longer remain silent.
They show the true resilience, the strength, and the power of women throughout
the world. I hope you enjoy this amazing project as much as I did.

